# Pensacola Pier - annoying



## asago

I don't fish the pier much at all - maybe once a year so I get that when I do visit I'm at the bottom of the pecking order and try to stay out of the "regulars" way but I need to vent a little... 

Yesterday I decided to make my annual trip to the pier to play with whatever was around.. I expected whiting, sheephead, and maybe some Pompano. To keep things simple I usually just take two rods and a backpack w/ minimal supplies.. anyway that's not the point...

So I'm sitting there enjoying myself watching the water for fish and as usual there's a school of cownose rays moving around the pilings and whatnot. One of the "regulars" from the end of the pier ventures away from the end of the pier towards me (I'm in the shallower water) and notices the rays and starts freaking out and almost runs over everyone trying to cast to them. Next thing you know there's a group of 5 or 6 20 somethings all running around almost knocking people over snagging cownose rays and cutting them off because they are too big for the dropnet (and why would you want to land one anyway).

Seriously guys? They are FRIGGIN RAYS.... I just don't get it.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Ah, the old pier fishing days. Don't miss the people much and can see things wilol never change.


----------



## hsiF deR

I love to pier fish but unfortunately it is a magnet for white trash. Anywhere I have ever fished a pier east coast or the gulf there will be some toothless 'tard there acting just about like you described.

Some reason it goes with the territory....


----------



## 2RC's II

Do it in the surf at the beach! U can pick a private spot n have better chance of a keeper/supper.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

I've noticed the same thing. I'm no regular there neither. I fish there every once in a while but, i consider myself a regular of bob sikes gulf breeze side. I realize that a lot of tourist fish that bridge also and can be quite annoying throwing their soft plastics and crank baits and not knowing a damn thing about salt water fishing. Not sure what the big deal about catching a ray is. Personally I hate catching them.


----------



## Boat-Dude

You couldn't pay me to fish PBP.


----------



## southern yakker

Pier-Dude said:


> You couldn't pay me to fish PBP.


Amen to that. I'll either be at bib sikes or fort pickens but never that pier.


----------



## Donnie24

One time I was out there they had literally a pile or remoras at the end cause they kept eating peoples cigar minnows?! It's part of fishing get over it theres no need for that!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Respect and giving people their space yes, is part of fishing. Not having some asshole cast in the same place as you is not part of fishing.


----------



## Tcheeks38

Thats ridiculous! I'm really sorry to hear about that. I go to the okaloosa island pier from march to september about once a week but i never really went to the end because its always crowded and i'd rather catch a 40 inch redfish anyways but this year i really want to catch my first king. I've spent probably 500 dollars on new gear for this year in hopes of hookin up with my first king and/or cobia, My worry is similar to what you experienced there are so many people that are after the same thing it gets pretty hectic on the end of that pier and people try to act like they own it. So my effort may not be met with any reward this year . Hopefully i don't have to lose my cool and act a fool with anybody out there for being overly rude. I'm by no means a small guy and i try my best to be nice but i don't put up with crap.


----------



## Austin

Here's the thing.. Believe it or not, and it blew my mind to hear this, but folks are already out there looking for Ling. Considering the warm weather they are looking early.. and once the rays come along down the beach, they couldn't tell if it was a wad of fish, a school of jacks, or rays. Cobia sometimes will cruise under a group of rays like that. Anyway, most likely it was out of boredom due to looking at a field of empty water all day. But still, it's pretty dumb.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I consider myself a regular at the pier, and I'll agree with you that some of the other regulars are inconsiderate. I haven't bothered to cobia fish in years but I might deal with the crowds this year. You just have to ignore them when they start doing dumb stuff, oh and don't do the same thing to them because their panties will get in a bunch. Don't let that discourage you, Gulf Pier fishing has it's perks!


----------



## Realtor

I've heard so many stories about this place, I have been wanting to go out there just to watch the show during cobia season.


----------



## bassassassin

Not everyone at the pier is "white trash" like it seems they are made out to be. I agree there are some jerks and white trash out there, but some of the regulars out there taught me a lot when I first started fishing out there, and some are very nice guys.


----------



## KnotForReel

Some of the finest people I know fish the pier...and I'm proud to say that I was there for the most talented crop of pier rats to come along in a long time: Josh and Zac Strickland, Tim Stewart, Jeremy Hogue, Kenny Way, Jr. (Krab), Andrew McLellan (Turtle), Dow Stacy, John Booker (Chickenbone), Sam Roberts, Jake Macarthy, Justin Krause, Dylan Johnson and I could go on...those boys grew up on that pier and know how to fish and know how to respect their elders...have I ever had a disagreement with any of 'em?..yep, but I'll tell you this...when the rubber meets the road, these boys (now men) have always been willing to give you the shirt off their backs, admit when they were wrong, teach others what they were taught and most importantly, show their elders the respect that they were taught to show...

Is ling fishing intense?...you betcha...do tempers flare?, yup...but just like in pro football once the game is over, these guys relax just like any other group of competitors and more often than not, you'll find them buying each other a few beers and trading war stories...


----------



## Bassin66

Just adding to what Randall said, dont let a select few that does stupid things out there affect the way you view the pier. Theres alot of nice guys out there and we catch alot of good fish. You just have to avoid the idiots.


----------



## flukedaddy

KnotForReel said:


> Some of the finest people I know fish the pier...and I'm proud to say that I was there for the most talented crop of pier rats to come along in a long time: Josh and Zac Strickland, Tim Stewart, Jeremy Hogue, Kenny Way, Jr. (Krab), Andrew McLellan (Turtle), Dow Stacy, John Booker (Chickenbone), Sam Roberts, Jake Macarthy, Justin Krause, Dylan Johnson and I could go on...those boys grew up on that pier and know how to fish and know how to respect their elders...have I ever had a disagreement with any of 'em?..yep, but I'll tell you this...when the rubber meets the road, these boys (now men) have always been willing to give you the shirt off their backs, admit when they were wrong, teach others what they were taught and most importantly, show their elders the respect that they were taught to show...
> 
> Is ling fishing intense?...you betcha...do tempers flare?, yup...but just like in pro football once the game is over, these guys relax just like any other group of competitors and more often than not, you'll find them buying each other a few beers and trading war stories...


I agree. I know alot of these guys you mentioned and they are for sure talented and many were fishing the pier before they could see over the rail. Nothing like the challenges of pier fishing, If you want a more relaxed pier fishing experience go at night its totally different, mainly just people relaxing and knockin back a few, or go during the summer alot less competitive for the kings and spaniards.


----------



## bay slayer

yes there are some jerks and white trash out there but most people would go out of there way to help you. I fish the pier a good bit and i have gotten to know the rats and they have been kind enough to put up with me until i learned the ropes. when i first started fishing the pier i had no clue what a manual bail was. One of the locals noticed me out there the first few weeks i really fished the pier and we had a conversation about why my 302 had a bail and he said that i should convert to a manual. he took the time to teach me with his penn 706. a week later i hooked my first king becuase of all the info i learned from that one individual. if you fish there long enough and are willing to take your lumps and learn from the pros out there, i promise they will warm up to you and you will make some new friends


----------



## tiderider

There's some very good fisherman and fine people, old and young, out there on the planks. There's also a number of very disrespectful idiots, imagine that!! Just another slice of society.


----------



## KnotForReel

Oh and another thing...every stinkin' time my husband and I walk out on that pier, at least 2 or 3 of them local "jerks" some of y'all are referring to give either me or him a handful of custom made pomp jigs, cobe jigs, a handful of cigar minnows or sometimes even a couple of their pompano or spanish or whiting (my husband's gettin' up there in age and can't see to fish like he used to but them boys (now men) make sure he has anything he needs or wants)...heck I've even had a few of them boys come to our home and give us slabs of cobe...


Honestly, I think most of these guys are just misunderstood and if you, like bay slayer already said, take your lumps, drop your 'tude or check your ego at the door, you'll find out how quickly they'll warm up to you and start treating you like family...it worked for me


----------



## Austin

KnotForReel said:


> Oh and another thing...every stinkin' time my husband and I walk out on that pier, at least 2 or 3 of them local "jerks" some of y'all are referring to give either me or him a handful of custom made pomp jigs, cobe jigs, a handful of cigar minnows or sometimes even a couple of their pompano or spanish or whiting (my husband's gettin' up there in age and can't see to fish like he used to but them boys (now men) make sure he has anything he needs or wants)...heck I've even had a few of them boys come to our home and give us slabs of cobe...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think most of these guys are just misunderstood and if you, like bay slayer already said, take your lumps, drop your 'tude or check your ego at the door, you'll find out how quickly they'll warm up to you and start treating you like family...it worked for me



Yep.. It gets pretty stereotypical when talking about us pier fisherman..


----------



## flukedaddy

Pier fishing is like no other fishing, if you are not willing to be pushed down, rod knocked over, cursed at, line crossed, thrown on top of ocassionally, then cobia fishing may not be for you on the pier. It can be the MMA of fishing if you want to be in the mix, just the way it is. By the way I loved me some pier fishing cut my teeth on the old pier a couple of years befor she blew down. Them were the days on the old wooden pier swaying in the surf, and trying to get that last cast as Steve came to close it down for the day, and the stuff I learned was unbeleivable just watching the locals.


----------



## southern yakker

I have no doubt there is a lot of great guys out there as a lot of my friends are regulars there but the few people that are jerks make me not want to fish the pier. I deffintiely don't plan on going out there around this time if year where everyone is anxious for then first king and cobe.


----------



## flukedaddy

Are they having the tournament again this year. Like last


----------



## flukedaddy

I know $5000 will make people get crazy. It was bad enough for a free pier pass and bragging rights.


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> I have no doubt there is a lot of great guys out there as a lot of my friends are regulars there but the few people that are jerks make me not want to fish the pier. I deffintiely don't plan on going out there around this time if year where everyone is anxious for then first king and cobe.


I know most of the regular fisherman out there, and fish with a bunch of them. You're more than welcome to come on out.


----------



## Weagle

I live in Atlanta, and I only get to pier fish 2 or 3 times a year, but I've been doing it for 30+ years so I've fished a lot of different piers in the Carolinas, Ga, FL and Alabama. Each one is a little different but they all have local "rules" that the regulars mostly adhere to. Yesterday and today were the first days that I have fished the pier here in Pensacola and it is no different. 

Of course it hasn't been crowded the last few days, but I still approch my first time on a new pier the same way: Watch what the other people are doing and then fish in a manner that does not interfere with the other fishermen. I introduced myself to several locals who appeared to know what they were doing and all were hospitable and helpful. 

Fishing on a crowded pier is a dance. Everyone moves and flows depending on the bite and yes a few toes get stepped on, but everyone is there to have fun and if it's not fun then it's time to leave.

Looking forward to the rest of the week, and hopefully catching some fish.


----------



## flukedaddy

Well said Weagle. Fishing in different parts of the country myself, is a very humbling experience, not to know and depend on locals for advice. Easier to put youself in that persons shoes who has no clue on whats happening, and help out. Here in pensacola I know we are down right hospitable compared to some other piers I have fished, I have run into some true characters all over Florida for sure.


----------



## Dylan

They get on my nerves with the ray snatching also..the older guys yellin at th works most of the time


----------



## Smarty

I used to fish the piers. Caught piles of sheepshead and reds off of Fort Pickens old pier and tons of mangrove night fishing off the gulf side piers over the years. Fishing is my stress relief so I enjoy the relaxation aspect of it. That being said I think it best for me to stay away from anyone that might pull a douchebag move and trample all over my shit. It takes the fun out of it for me and is just not worth it to be around anyone that doesn't have respect for someones space. If you can't get them from where you're at then find another unoccupied spot or get a friggin boat. Most people are cool and will go out of their way to help someone. It only takes one dumbass to ruin an otherwise enjoyable experience. 
Don't be that dumbass :laughing: 
I know I won't :no:


----------



## wtbfishin

Mr A that is no place to reconnect w/your FFin' passion. Just sayin' :no:


----------



## JD7.62

Weagle said:


> I live in Atlanta, and I only get to pier fish 2 or 3 times a year, but I've been doing it for 30+ years so I've fished a lot of different piers in the Carolinas, Ga, FL and Alabama. Each one is a little different but they all have local "rules" that the regulars mostly adhere to. Yesterday and today were the first days that I have fished the pier here in Pensacola and it is no different.
> 
> Of course it hasn't been crowded the last few days, but I still approch my first time on a new pier the same way: Watch what the other people are doing and then fish in a manner that does not interfere with the other fishermen. I introduced myself to several locals who appeared to know what they were doing and all were hospitable and helpful.
> 
> *Fishing on a crowded pier is a dance. Everyone moves and flows depending on the bite and yes a few toes get stepped on, but everyone is there to have fun and if it's not fun then it's time to leave.*
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the week, and hopefully catching some fish.


This is probably the best Ive ever heard anyone describe pier fishing and its absolutely true!

I have a long fuse but when I blow, I blow. When I first moved here, though not entirely a noob, I was pretty green when it came to fishing off the pier. I learned TONS from those pier rats. Not just about pier fishing either, all kinds of fishing! I asked questions and they readily answered them, never once did I feel like I was bothering them. Of course I would wait until there was a lull in the action before I asked them but never the less the guys made me feel right at home almost right away!

The thing is, if you just spend some time out watching and listening you can jump right in the thick of it at the end. Like the poster said above, it IS a dance, you wouldnt jump in the middle of a big line dance if you didnt know the steps first would you? No, but it doesnt take long to learn the basic steps from the more experienced dancers and once you do that, youll fit right in.

I havnt fished from the piers much since I started kayak fishing but I still stop by the Navarre pier a few times a month to shoot the shit and pick up some fishing info. These guys KNOW how to fish and many are there every day.

Also, you have the same percentage of jerks and assholes in boats as you do on the pier, well, as you do in anything in life. I will say this though, my life has never been threatened on the pier but it has while on my kayak by some guys in a big boat. 

Thick skin, a pair of balls, patience and a willingness to learn goes a LONG way when it comes to pier fishing.


----------



## Smarty

I agree with all the positive statements. Been there done that, and at times it's fun but never really relaxing to me. I just choose not to end up in jail for beating the stew out of someone for being stupid. I know myself well enough to know that enviroment is not the best one, at least not for me. I don't feel the need for bragging rights or to win anything. Besides, I hate country music and I don't dance. Especially not with a bunch of hard legs :no:


----------



## Deeplines

Realtor said:


> I've heard so many stories about this place, I have been wanting to go out there just to watch the show during cobia season.


Hey Jim, want to take a few beers out there and watch them the next time I'm home? It would be fun to kill a couple of hours, maybe hit Margaritiville and discuss what we learned.

I would like to see what type of folks chunk lead at passing boats also.:whistling:


----------



## steelhead

I fish Navarre Pier a couple times a week before work. I have met some very helpful and knowledgeable folks there like Bubble-rig Bob and his wife Cora, Mark Nelson (pomp slayer) to name just a few. Yeah, sometimes you get the grumpy bastard that won't move his set rods if you have a fish on or the parents that use the pier as a baby sitting service. Unfortunately, that all comes w/easy access and limited space. Try shoulder to shoulder combat salmon fishing w/guys that are taking a break from making meth, now that is a dance. 

Too relax and "Zen" out, I'll sight fish for pomps while walking the beach.


----------



## flex

some of you make it seem like the regulars are the ones who aren't the troublemakers. i've fished tons of piers inclindg PCP, and i've had as much negative and positive things to say about regulars and newbs. 

i fished in tampa a few years back and was slaying the drum then I hooked up with a huge drum which got off.. 10 seconds later had a regular come right next to me and stick his rod where i was fishing. i was literally in shock. (i knew he was a regular because another guy there was talking to me and mentioned that group fished at the pier several times a week)

I then was nice enough to give him a couple tips as to what i felt he was doing wrong (bait, line, hooks etc) and he blew me off like I didn't know what i was talking about


----------



## Smarty

Deeplines said:


> Hey Jim, want to take a few beers out there and watch them the next time I'm home? It would be fun to kill a couple of hours, maybe hit Margaritiville and discuss what we learned.
> 
> I would like to see what type of folks chunk lead at passing boats also.:whistling:


 Take a camera and post up a youtube video so we can all learn from the wonderful experience! "Dance", my ass! More like a cluster  :laughing: 



steelhead said:


> I fish Navarre Pier a couple times a week before work. I have met some very helpful and knowledgeable folks there like Bubble-rig Bob and his wife Cora, Mark Nelson (pomp slayer) to name just a few. Yeah, sometimes you get the grumpy bastard that won't move his set rods if you have a fish on or the parents that use the pier as a baby sitting service. Unfortunately, that all comes w/easy access and limited space. Try shoulder to shoulder combat salmon fishing w/guys that are taking a break from making meth, now that is a dance.
> 
> Too relax and "Zen" out, I'll sight fish for pomps while walking the beach.


 Now that sounds like a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## Rich1

I fished Pensacola several times last year. My experiences there were overwhelmingly positive, but admittedly limited. Met some great folks -- one from my home state of Arkansas who was an awesome guy with whom I shared some mutual friends -- a retired navy guy -- others who were great to spend time fishing with. Good fishing. Caught some kings and nice spanish.

Challenges? Sure. The pier is smaller on the end than some...the rectangular shape makes it a little scary in the corners....the rods and stools on the rail are a bit different than I was used to....but like Weagle said, you have to adjust to whatever is the "normal" on any pier. When the kings go off and the wind blows, things get a little crazy on all of them that I've fished. 

No doubt about it, I'll be back. Soon.


----------



## jackedup

KnotForReel said:


> Some of the finest people I know fish the pier...and I'm proud to say that I was there for the most talented crop of pier rats to come along in a long time: Josh and Zac Strickland, Tim Stewart, Jeremy Hogue, Kenny Way, Jr. (Krab), Andrew McLellan (Turtle), Dow Stacy, John Booker (Chickenbone), Sam Roberts, Jake Macarthy, Justin Krause, Dylan Johnson and I could go on...those boys grew up on that pier and know how to fish and know how to respect their elders...have I ever had a disagreement with any of 'em?..yep, but I'll tell you this...when the rubber meets the road, these boys (now men) have always been willing to give you the shirt off their backs, admit when they were wrong, teach others what they were taught and most importantly, show their elders the respect that they were taught to show...
> 
> Is ling fishing intense?...you betcha...do tempers flare?, yup...but just like in pro football once the game is over, these guys relax just like any other group of competitors and more often than not, you'll find them buying each other a few beers and trading war stories...


Well said and couldn't be more true. Even though I'm older than most of these guys, when I started pier fishing 5-6 years ago they taught me alot. I thought that I was a good fisherman because I had grown up fishing from shore and boats but going out there taught me a lesson, all the big fish I had caught I was a rookie, but by being respectful and knowing my place(not going out and throwing in off the end for kings in the wind until I was ready, or trying to throw with a bunch of people for ling until I was ready) I was able to learn alot, not only from the young guys but the old vets as well. The time I've spent fishing the piers has done more for my fishing in 5-6 years than the 20 years of offshore fishing I had done before. There is nothing like catching a cobia off that pier, or a nice king for that matter. Say what you want but the regulars out there are the best fisherman on the Gulf, and most of them are very respectful as long as you are respectful and know your place. It the same as a lineup surfing, it's a pecking order.


----------



## pacecountryboy

you dont have to be off the end of the pier to catch kings and cobia they run the draws alot also i love fishing the pier and i only fish pensacola pier.....i have seen alot of ppl snatching rays hell i have done it a few times if nothing is biteing and want to feel some thang pull drag but alot of the times when i do it its for shark bait it gets used not just to do it but have bait for another trip


----------



## COALTRAIN

pacecountryboy said:


> ...i have seen alot of ppl snatching rays hell i have done it a few times if nothing is biteing and want to feel some thang pull drag but alot of the times when i do it its for shark bait it gets used not just to do it but have bait for another trip


I read all these posts a finaly someone said it. When I read the first post I figured they were tring for shark bait. I've heard cownose rays are great bait for BIG sharks. Not sure if I could ever catch and use one cause their pretty cool to see and if I dont eat it I try not to catch it.


----------



## KingCrab

I didnt even read the reply's because a old regular dont do that. He's slowly walking that way looking for something else. If the youngsters or rats as we call them, See something, There body language will give it away. Then i'll possibly speed up.:shifty: Should have fished it when all the other piers was jacked up & not fishable. Then it was bad.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

AVIDfisherman said:


> I've noticed the same thing. I'm no regular there neither. I fish there every once in a while but, i consider myself a regular of bob sikes gulf breeze side. I realize that a lot of tourist fish that bridge also and can be quite annoying throwing their soft plastics and crank baits and not knowing a damn thing about salt water fishing. Not sure what the big deal about catching a ray is. Personally I hate catching them.



I bet I could meet you at sikes .... Using gulp ...and catch more red fish than you using cut bait ....just sayin


----------



## Ocean Master

KnotForReel said:


> Some of the finest people I know fish the pier...and I'm proud to say that I was there for the most talented crop of pier rats to come along in a long time: Josh and Zac Strickland, Tim Stewart, Jeremy Hogue, Kenny Way, Jr. (Krab), Andrew McLellan (Turtle), Dow Stacy, John Booker (Chickenbone), Sam Roberts, Jake Macarthy, Justin Krause, Dylan Johnson and I could go on...those boys grew up on that pier and know how to fish and know how to respect their elders...have I ever had a disagreement with any of 'em?..yep, but I'll tell you this...when the rubber meets the road, these boys (now men) have always been willing to give you the shirt off their backs, admit when they were wrong, teach others what they were taught and most importantly, show their elders the respect that they were taught to show...
> 
> Is ling fishing intense?...you betcha...do tempers flare?, yup...but just like in pro football once the game is over, these guys relax just like any other group of competitors and more often than not, you'll find them buying each other a few beers and trading war stories...


You are too young to make that statement..

The Pier has been here a very long time.

My father is near 80 years old has has won many Cobia and King Mackerel tournaments on the pier. Along with many others before him.


----------



## KnotForReel

Ocean Master--

I beg to differ with you on at least 3 different points:

#1 I am not too young to make the statement that I made, unless you consider my
being in my mid 50's too young. And since your profile states that you're in your
mid 50's as well, I think you'd do best to not make provocative and inaccurate 
comments about other posters you know nothing about. Is my being female an
issue for you too, because if it is, then you're gonna be ate up with butt hurt 
every time I post on this forum.

#2 I am well aware of how long that pier has been there considering my 77 year old 
husband has an album of pictures from the old wooden pier going back as far as 
the 1950's...

#3 Posting about how old your father is and how many tourneys he has won at the 
pier has nothing to do with my statement that some of the finest people I know
fish the pier. May I suggest you either make a bigger effort to read the actual
thread or go find another topic that is a little more appropriate for your "daddy
brag" posts.


----------



## a

asago said:


> I don't fish the pier much at all - maybe once a year so I get that when I do visit I'm at the bottom of the pecking order and try to stay out of the "regulars" way but I need to vent a little...
> 
> Yesterday I decided to make my annual trip to the pier to play with whatever was around.. I expected whiting, sheephead, and maybe some Pompano. To keep things simple I usually just take two rods and a backpack w/ minimal supplies.. anyway that's not the point...
> 
> So I'm sitting there enjoying myself watching the water for fish and as usual there's a school of cownose rays moving around the pilings and whatnot. One of the "regulars" from the end of the pier ventures away from the end of the pier towards me (I'm in the shallower water) and notices the rays and starts freaking out and almost runs over everyone trying to cast to them. Next thing you know there's a group of 5 or 6 20 somethings all running around almost knocking people over snagging cownose rays and cutting them off because they are too big for the dropnet (and why would you want to land one anyway).
> 
> Seriously guys? They are FRIGGIN RAYS.... I just don't get it.


maybe you should have stuck with the river fishing.....now your a local critic?


----------



## a

KnotForReel said:


> Ocean Master--
> 
> I beg to differ with you on at least 3 different points:
> 
> #1 I am not too young to make the statement that I made, unless you consider my
> being in my mid 50's too young. And since your profile states that you're in your
> mid 50's as well, I think you'd do best to not make provocative and inaccurate
> comments about other posters you know nothing about. Is my being female an
> issue for you too, because if it is, then you're gonna be ate up with butt hurt
> every time I post on this forum.
> #2 I am well aware of how long that pier has been there considering my 77 year old
> husband has an album of pictures from the old wooden pier going back as far as
> the 1950's...
> 
> #3 Posting about how old your father is and how many tourneys he has won at the
> pier has nothing to do with my statement that some of the finest people I know
> fish the pier. May I suggest you either make a bigger effort to read the actual
> thread or go find another topic that is a little more appropriate for your "daddy
> brag" posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on but I think I've made my point that some of you need to either brush up on your reading comprehension skills or recognize the fact that you tend to run off at the mouth before you know exactly what or who you're talking to or about.


Dayum!...i might like to see them wadded up panties.....then again...prolly not!


----------



## TURTLE

KnotForReel said:


> Some of the finest people I know fish the pier...and I'm proud to say that I was there for the most talented crop of pier rats to come along in a long time: Josh and Zac Strickland, Tim Stewart, Jeremy Hogue, Kenny Way, Jr. (Krab), Andrew McLellan (Turtle), Dow Stacy, John Booker (Chickenbone), Sam Roberts, Jake Macarthy, Justin Krause, Dylan Johnson and I could go on...those boys grew up on that pier and know how to fish and know how to respect their elders...have I ever had a disagreement with any of 'em?..yep, but I'll tell you this...when the rubber meets the road, these boys (now men) have always been willing to give you the shirt off their backs, admit when they were wrong, teach others what they were taught and most importantly, show their elders the respect that they were taught to show...
> 
> Is ling fishing intense?...you betcha...do tempers flare?, yup...but just like in pro football once the game is over, these guys relax just like any other group of competitors and more often than not, you'll find them buying each other a few beers and trading war stories...


*I used to fish the peir long ago pre boat days with Kenny Way SR, and let me tell you what. If Kenny at his damn near 7' got a ling on, most people would give him his space ( As they should) to let him fight it. People would reel in their lines to keep from getting tangled if they didn't have anything on line. But there were guys that just thought it was funny I guess to just stand there with their lines out and get in his way. Kenny would get his fillet knife out and cut their lines as he walked down the fish. I've seen him jump down in the water to un wrap a cobia from the pillings while a buddy held the rod. Had some good time with him out there. He is a hell of a fisherman.:thumbsup: But at my 5'8" I'm in no position to command respect out there so I have not been on the peir since I got my first boat 25 years ago. I like walking down it with my wife after we eat lunch out there just to see whats being caught but never fish it.*


----------



## ThaFish

Bob Sykes is my choice for sure. Can't stand the pier..


----------



## Austin

So exactly how many of you who don't like the pier, or talk bad about it, have actually made an effort to fish the pier more than once or twice? Tried getting to know a regular or two? Drank a beer or six with any of the guys out there? 

The pier is a great place, but has it's moments just like everywhere else. I don't know if you live in a hole or something, but there is things that happen between boaters more often than things happen on the pier. I fish on a boat every chance I get. You will see me posting in the looking for crew/ride and offering to pay for gas/bait/drinks/food to no avail, just to get out on a boat and kill some fish! But when I can't, in the warm months I fish the pier or wade fish. Some of you may just honestly dislike fishing on the pier for whatever reasons, but try not to be stereotypical. I've been fishing the pier for years now. It is whole new world when you first walk on there the first few times. But after weeks or months of going, talking, watching, learning, in my opinion it is hard to beat when it comes down to it. No, you won't get along with every single person on the pier, just like anywhere else in life. If you love sight fishing, it doesn't get any better unless you are stalking the flats for species that don't come near the pier, and the only one I can think of locally is Speckled Trout. 

For $7.50 daily or so, you can't beat it. If you're hungry and didn't bring anything, just walk down to the shack, or any of the restaurants within a 1/4 mile. Half the time, if you get to know some folks, someone almost always brings food to share. Bathrooms are close as well. If you don't want to fish the pier, or try, then don't. Fine with me, I don't mind the extra elbow room on the rail and less competition. But I will say, you're missing out if you don't give it a shot. If you want to come out, but don't know anyone or need a fishing buddy, just let me know, you're more than welcome to come out to hang and catch some fish and or just drink some beers sharing stories.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

a said:


> Dayum!...i might like to see them wadded up panties.....then again...prolly not!



Thanks for a good belly laugh!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master

KnotForReel said:


> Some of the finest people I know fish the pier...and I'm proud to say that I was there for the most talented crop of pier rats to come along in a long time: Josh and Zac Strickland, Tim Stewart, Jeremy Hogue, Kenny Way, Jr. (Krab), Andrew McLellan (Turtle), Dow Stacy, John Booker (Chickenbone), Sam Roberts, Jake Macarthy, Justin Krause, Dylan Johnson and I could go on...those boys grew up on that pier and know how to fish and know how to respect their elders...have I ever had a disagreement with any of 'em?..yep, but I'll tell you this...when the rubber meets the road, these boys (now men) have always been willing to give you the shirt off their backs, admit when they were wrong, teach others what they were taught and most importantly, show their elders the respect that they were taught to show...
> 
> Is ling fishing intense?...you betcha...do tempers flare?, yup...but just like in pro football once the game is over, these guys relax just like any other group of competitors and more often than not, you'll find them buying each other a few beers and trading war stories...


 
Since I didn't know your age I assumed you were of the younger bunch that fish the Pier.

I and also didn't know you are female. Does it matter? 

My apologies for assuming and I'm 58. 

Both of our "bragging" post are true.

The end


----------



## KnotForReel

a said:


> Dayum!...i might like to see them wadded up panties.....then again...prolly not![/quote
> 
> 
> Prolly not is right...


----------



## mcbig1

KNOTFORREEL and Husband are one of Most Awesome Couples I,ve ever Met !!!
Not only did They treat 5 out-of-towners as good as their own sons, They made us comfortable to be down there.NoBody has ever shared as much advice as They did 
back when we were down in September and I have vacationed down there since 85' !!!!
It is an Honor and Pleasure to call them Friends!
Cant Wait to get back down there-Mike


----------



## flukedaddy

I knew of only one chick that could hang back when I was fishing out there her name was Robin. Now that chick could/can fish.


----------



## a

KnotForReel said:


> a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum!...i might like to see them wadded up panties.....then again...prolly not![/quote
> 
> 
> Prolly not is right...
> 
> 
> 
> then u agree...i would not want to see?
Click to expand...


----------



## boatnbob

*Good to see the passion*

I read through most of the posts and it reminded me of my experiences fishing the Fairhope pier one summer (1974). My parents were newly divorced, I didn't have much money and I spent my summer at the pier. Some "locals" sort of adopted me and taught me the ropes. One old cast net guy became like a father to me. He would always hook me up with bait and what not while the other kids who looked down on him couldn't understand why he was nice to me. 

I understand that all piers have local etiquette and it takes a bit to understand that. Some never get it. Thanks to all of those who shared their stories. It made me smile remembering back on my experiences. Now I do what I can to pay it forward as those who have done the same for me. In life, there will always be those who we don't enjoy being around. Just move on and find peace. 

Tight lines and keep up the good work guys,

One grateful fisherman,

Bob


----------



## AVIDfisherman

FromNolaToPcola said:


> I bet I could meet you at sikes .... Using gulp ...and catch more red fish than you using cut bait ....just sayin


Im not a fan or believer of artificial in salt water except when it comes to cobia or bonita. I prefer a piece of cut bait. I used gulp white shrimp all up and down that bridge one day and didnt even get a hit. Then again your lack of reports catching them on gulp must make you an expert fisherman.


----------



## KnotForReel

***Thanks mcbig1 (Mike) for the shout out and compliment on the hospitality Darrell and I extended to you and your brothers at the pier this past summer  Truth is however, I don't know when I've met a nicer bunch of guys and it was a real pleasure getting to know and fishing with y'all. We can't wait til y'all get back down here again 


***And flukedaddy, this is Robin and I had no idea you thought that much of me...thanks for compliment, it really meant a lot to me, especially coming from a pier vet like yourself


----------



## flukedaddy

KnotForReel said:


> ***Thanks mcbig1 (Mike) for the shout out and compliment on the hospitality Darrell and I extended to you and your brothers at the pier this past summer  Truth is however, I don't know when I've met a nicer bunch of guys and it was a real pleasure getting to know and fishing with y'all. We can't wait til y'all get back down here again
> 
> 
> ***And flukedaddy, this is Robin and I had no idea you thought that much of me...thanks for compliment, it really meant a lot to me, especially coming from a pier vet like yourself


Cool Robin. I fished with you alot the first year the pier opened back up when you and Darrell first started dating I believe. I stopped Darrel one day and said hey as he was driving through my hood, I live close to yall apparently. You 2 were very pleasurable to talk to and I found myself around yall more than not. My name is Kasey and back then I believe I had long hair and would roll up before and after work in painters clothes. I stopped going as much after the first and second year the pier opened when I had a pier pass. Used to hangout with Kenny and Keith as well. Good to hear from ya and maybe I will have to get out there for some Ling action.


----------



## Bigballer23

Personally I love fishing the pier because there is alot of largemouth bass that hang around the pylons.


----------



## Dylan

Well said Austin and Mrs. Robin


----------



## Dylan

Say what y'all will about the
Pier... Does not bother me..I'll keep fishing..but a lot of the best fishermen around got there start out
There and it does give us an advantage over almost anyone


----------



## KingCrab

hsiF deR said:


> I love to pier fish but unfortunately it is a magnet for white trash. Anywhere I have ever fished a pier east coast or the gulf there will be some toothless 'tard there acting just about like you described.
> 
> Some reason it goes with the territory....


 Funny u say that. Piers are also a magnet for Kayaks & boats . Where else would they fish? I say u can pay & come up here & fish. Its alot easier. Tards indeed.


----------



## panhandleslim

When I was a kid, fishing on the pier was great fun and catching anything was a thrill. As years went by and I got a little better, I got out there with the big boys and it remained fun but there also entered that element of competition. Competition for best spot, sighted fish, best bait, etc. There is no doubt that you meet the nicest people out there and I love to help those and believe in respecting those that show respect. Unfortunately, there is that group of 'Dirt-Necks' who think that since they are there every day, they deserve special treatment. Some of these guys are between their last hit of meth and their next, court mandated, Anger Management class for beating up their 'common-law' live in. Fortunately, these people are the exception and they just try to intimidate people to get them to move off a good spot. As long as you mend your line, don't cast over people and handle your fish properly, just ignore them. If you can't do that, move back a bit until you develop the skills. Don't just go out there and go crazy slinging Gothas over people cigar minnow drift baits. Help anyone you can and show respect. It's a great sport but at the end of the day, they are just FISH....not worth showing your stupidity over.


----------



## KingCrab

Im Never going to the Who's ever pier again !!! WAAAHHNNNHHH. Good, Make us a deal on your fishing stuff . Prolly not worth having.


----------



## hsiF deR

panhandleslim said:


> When I was a kid, fishing on the pier was great fun and catching anything was a thrill. As years went by and I got a little better, I got out there with the big boys and it remained fun but there also entered that element of competition. Competition for best spot, sighted fish, best bait, etc. There is no doubt that you meet the nicest people out there and I love to help those and believe in respecting those that show respect. Unfortunately, there is that group of 'Dirt-Necks' who think that since they are there every day, they deserve special treatment. Some of these guys are between their last hit of meth and their next, court mandated, Anger Management class for beating up their 'common-law' live in. Fortunately, these people are the exception and they just try to intimidate people to get them to move off a good spot. As long as you mend your line, don't cast over people and handle your fish properly, just ignore them. If you can't do that, move back a bit until you develop the skills. Don't just go out there and go crazy slinging Gothas over people cigar minnow drift baits. Help anyone you can and show respect. It's a great sport but at the end of the day, they are just FISH....not worth showing your stupidity over.


Probably the most accurate description/word of advice for anyone wanting to pier fish.


----------



## landlocked

I am a regular on the pier and feel the need to chime in. There are some REALLY great people who are regulars on this pier. I have met and fish with most of them over the last five years. I used to be the guy who was a "googan" and had no idea what I was doing. I observed for a while and started asking questions and observing how it was done. After time, I was able to fish right along side of them and have caught many fish. I do have to say, however, that SOME of the younger "pier rats" feel they do own the pier and can bully even other regulars who they feel dont belong. I was out there recently sight fishing and casted on a fish. One of the younger rats threw over my line and had the nerve to say it was my fault our lines got crossed. Some of them do need a damn attitude adjustment and need to come to the realization that they DON'T OWN THE DAMN PIER and do not deserve special treatment. I have even seen these younguns cast thirty yards to the left or right, casting over SEVERAL people's lines and they feel it is ok for them to do. However, the second someone accidentally casts over their line, they get their panties in a bunch. This, I have a problem with. These younger ones need to learn to respect everyone on the pier and get over themselves. They may catch the most fish. They may catch the best fish. They may catch the biggest fish. But in my eyes, some of them feel that this should give them the right to treat others like crap. Some of you reading this post know who I'm talking about and maybe, just maybe, this will open your eyes and cause you you think about more than just a damn fish you're trying to catch. Maybe it will make you stop and think " maybe I should have respect for someone other than myself this time". 
Getting back to my original statement, there are A LOT of really great people on this pier who I look forward to fishing with every time I go out there. They have taught me a bunch. It is a shame that there are a few ( I can honestly say less than 5) that cast a negative impression on the rest of us regulars.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Worn Out

Well, I almost had the opportunity to run that pier.
Had that happened, Things would have been been handled 'my way'.
Some who didn't like it would have been gone. Others would have learned. 
That pier is is an attraction to be enjoyed by all , controlled by none except the management who knows that it is paid for by state funds to draw people. 
Do you regulars really think that you pay the rent?... You do your part. But, when you alienate a tourist , you counter the effect of the valuable effort to bring people to our area.These are the people who bring fresh dollars in to our community. This is not anyone's pier. It is here to promote the beach and it's draw for the community. If you show your ass you should be be chastised if not banned. the pier's greatest value is in it's draw for tourism , not in satisfying anyone who thinks they own it or can't find find another way or place to fish. 
John Soule


----------



## panhandleslim

True that, Elvis. I told everybody you were still alive.


----------



## KnotForReel

Flukedaddy (Kasey)--

Yes I do remember you and hope you decide to come on out this ling season and visit with us again


----------



## flukedaddy

Will do Mrs. Robin. I have an old rod I want Darrel to take a look at and tell me what I got.


----------



## KingCrab

Worn Out said:


> Well, I almost had the opportunity to run that pier.
> Had that happened, Things would have been been handled 'my way'.
> Some who didn't like it would have been gone. Others would have learned.
> That pier is is an attraction to be enjoyed by all , controlled by none except the management who knows that it is paid for by state funds to draw people.
> Do you regulars really think that you pay the rent?... You do your part. But, when you alienate a tourist , you counter the effect of the valuable effort to bring people to our area.These are the people who bring fresh dollars in to our community. This is not anyone's pier. It is here to promote the beach and it's draw for the community. If you show your ass you should be be chastised if not banned. the pier's greatest value is in it's draw for tourism , not in satisfying anyone who thinks they own it or can't find find another way or place to fish.
> John Soule


Fishermen demanded the new pier built, No tourist was there were they? I know u got screwed out of the deal based on rumors or facts. I dont know. Its the locals that create the business. Its them catching fish that makes others want to come. Iits the locals that Make a pier what it is. As any business on the beach. Winter time when no tourist to be seen , Locals, When its rainy , Locals. When its slow & hard to catch a fish, who catches them, ??? We need to get away from the Tourist state. Yeah they pay $7.00 for a $2 hamburger. We wont just because .We live here, The pier was paid for by state / federal money, No other pier loves tourist like ours do. We charge the highest of any pier because of tourist SRIA. They want tourist only. Not regulars. I wish when they were dissbanded it had stayed that way. Oh, but crooked is as crooked does. The same locals has been pier fishing as long as piers have been around. If u seem to care about what a few PIA's say about locals. Your not in touch with whats really going on. ITS A FISHING PIER, NOT a DAYCARE OR AMUSEMENT PARK. Bring on the Clowns & Cotton candy. We Want their money? We should want everyones money wether u live hear or not. My money spends just like thiers does. But I Actually care about the pier & its future verses a Person from Wearever complaining about someone not treating them like royalty on their fricken vacation. If u act like a respectable person, U usually get that in return. Yes there's some on certain days that act like B holes on both sides. Never hear of a tourist getting in trouble do you? Thier story of what happens is the only one that matters. IF i ran the pier, I would as Steve did the old pier try to keep the 2 groups apart. Its best that way.


----------



## KingCrab

I also fished when Joe Seeley ran the pier, MR. Ford, BOB & Maggie Gray, Steve Payne, . They all did a wonderful job with the locals. Took care of problem childs, Kept the Tourist away far as possible from the fishermen for good reasons. Hooks, knifes, blood & guts. Not a place for little children & mommys. Have another pier built with Kiddie rides, Horses & birthday parties . Feed the dolphins & birds. A no fishing pier. In fact, If they would build a pier say down around the S curves east of portifino, All the fishermen & women would let sria turn the PBCH pier into Googan land. Sorry, I just get peed off when 1 comes on here talking about "PIER FISHERS" & how they was treated. It takes 1 to start crap that for the most part has nothing to do with the rest of the locals.


----------



## jackedup

Austin said:


> So exactly how many of you who don't like the pier, or talk bad about it, have actually made an effort to fish the pier more than once or twice? Tried getting to know a regular or two? Drank a beer or six with any of the guys out there?
> 
> The pier is a great place, but has it's moments just like everywhere else. I don't know if you live in a hole or something, but there is things that happen between boaters more often than things happen on the pier. I fish on a boat every chance I get. You will see me posting in the looking for crew/ride and offering to pay for gas/bait/drinks/food to no avail, just to get out on a boat and kill some fish! But when I can't, in the warm months I fish the pier or wade fish. Some of you may just honestly dislike fishing on the pier for whatever reasons, but try not to be stereotypical. I've been fishing the pier for years now. It is whole new world when you first walk on there the first few times. But after weeks or months of going, talking, watching, learning, in my opinion it is hard to beat when it comes down to it. No, you won't get along with every single person on the pier, just like anywhere else in life. If you love sight fishing, it doesn't get any better unless you are stalking the flats for species that don't come near the pier, and the only one I can think of locally is Speckled Trout.
> 
> For $7.50 daily or so, you can't beat it. If you're hungry and didn't bring anything, just walk down to the shack, or any of the restaurants within a 1/4 mile. Half the time, if you get to know some folks, someone almost always brings food to share. Bathrooms are close as well. If you don't want to fish the pier, or try, then don't. Fine with me, I don't mind the extra elbow room on the rail and less competition. But I will say, you're missing out if you don't give it a shot. If you want to come out, but don't know anyone or need a fishing buddy, just let me know, you're more than welcome to come out to hang and catch some fish and or just drink some beers sharing stories.


Well said, and couldn't be any more accurate IMO.


----------



## KingCrab

+100 :thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim

IF you were running it you would try, like the previous manager, to keep the two groups apart.
Let me get this straight.....there are TWO groups? Who is in each group? Is it the locals vs. the tourists, the REGULARS vs. the 'locals'. Who qualifies as a 'regular'? Do you need to spend XXX numbers of days on the pier per season to qualify? How many? To be a 'local' do you need to live within 3 miles of the pier, 5 miles, 15 miles, ....how far?. Should we exclude all the fishermen who have not been fishing for 50 years, for 35 years, for 15 years, 5 years..how many? Should we get rid of the women and children and lets consider the Yankees too; even if they were here in the military for 25 years? Exclude anybody who has not been locked in a life and death struggle with ling, kingfish or a pompano since the first day the pier re-opened? Refuse all pedestrian traffic? God forbid that people who paid state and federal taxes that were used to build these piers should have the audacity to try and infringe on the domain of the salty regulars who brave the cold and fishless days and the winter rain. As a matter of fact, we should convert those highway welcome stations to 'tourist screening stations'. Make sure they understand that if they have money to spend they should take it to Mississippi or to somewhere that wants it. Make it clear that under no circumstances should they entertain the idea of walking on top of the pier. Under it, OK...but never on top with their 'dirty' money. After all, it's us against them. Heh, it's a free country. I respect everybody's right to voice their opinion but I don't have to agree that these public structures are the private domain of those whose spent the most days there. God bless America.


----------



## Jhogue1

Thank you for speaking the truth Mrs. Robin!! 

I have fished on the pier every single year since I was 13.. Yeah, It's gets a little crazy some times. I mainly just fish ling season now because I work to much in the summer running charters. The pier is a great place for kids to grow up. I now an inshore charter captain and run my own business. I have access to one of the best cobia/offshore charter boats in Pensacola, and I will still turn down trips to catch ling off the pier. There is absolutely NOTHING like it!!! Thankfully I grew up with the badasses... Big Kenny, bill mengus, glen Conrad, mike Krause, just to name a few... The real badasses no one ever talks about! Everyone will always bash the pier on this forum. I have been a member since middle school, and the story is always the same. Also, I do believe mrs. Robin is still the ONLY lady to ever catch a ling off Pensacola pier!!!! LEGEND


----------



## fishnhuntguy

If you have to fish at the Pensacola or Navarre Pier, which one would you fish? And what day of the week would you go to escape the crowds?


----------



## KingCrab

Either pier is fine on weekdays. Both can be hectic on weekends. Panhandler, U should just not go. I will say this, Any of u Quote, "Cobia " Fishermen want to try & see & catch a fish before we do on the pier? Lets have a contest. Who can come out there that boat fishes all the time & show us something? Any takers? U cant ! Where do u think all the good ones came from? U cant drive to them on the pier, U get 1 chance usually. Make it a good 1.


----------



## Austin

Let's get this out of the way. NOBODY on the pier, is any better than anyone else on the pier! EVERYONE who pays to fish the pier, is equal to someone else who paid. Some more experienced than others, and more skilled at certain things, yeah, but that comes with time on the water and willingness to learn. We were all new and didn't have a clue at one point in time. Don't turn any of this into a pissing match.


----------



## caneslife5

If you don't like piers buy a boat and fish next to it like all the other idiots


----------



## a

Its not a fishing pier!
If it was.... then people under 5'10" tall would be able to fish there. If your under that height, you'll have to bring your own custom equipment to be able to fish. Navarre pier is also not a fishing pier, but at least they have handicapped sections for the vertically challenged.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Worn Out said:


> Well, I almost had the opportunity to run that pier.
> Had that happened, Things would have been been handled 'my way'.
> Some who didn't like it would have been gone. Others would have learned.
> That pier is is an attraction to be enjoyed by all , controlled by none except the management who knows that it is paid for by state funds to draw people.
> Do you regulars really think that you pay the rent?... You do your part. But, when you alienate a tourist , you counter the effect of the valuable effort to bring people to our area.These are the people who bring fresh dollars in to our community. This is not anyone's pier. It is here to promote the beach and it's draw for the community. If you show your ass you should be be chastised if not banned. the pier's greatest value is in it's draw for tourism , not in satisfying anyone who thinks they own it or can't find find another way or place to fish.
> John Soule


John, Chris and I looked into the numbers the last time the lease changed hands. Did you pass on the opportunity to run it? I just don't see how they make the numbers work? So many days in the off season that they don't do a dollar of business, just didn't seem like it could turn enough money during the season to make up for it. It also seemed like the annual passes would kill you? I don't remember the numbers I saw but I remember being impressed with how high the break even point seemed!

Above in this thread I saw a long list of previous owners of the pier, I suspect this is the reason why the list is so long. 

On a side note I go out to the pier probably 2 times a year on average. Last year I caught some pompano one day, mackerel fished one day I think too. I can see why people like it so much, very different than boat fishing that's for sure! But I bring one of the guys who works with me and fishes at the pier as a guide haha! I pick my day when Travis, Tyler, or chickenbone tells me I need to go! I would like to think I'm a pretty decent fisherman around here in general but I swear I couldn't catch a damn thing off that pier without help! Seems like a person with an outgoing personality could make friends and probably get quit a lot of help from the regulars in a short amount of time. I can't remember an unfriendly experience, seemed like half the pier was trying to help me catch a mackerel out there one afternoon a couple years ago but it didn't work out! Haha! I think I watched Jeremy Hogue catch about 5:whistling:


----------



## KnotForReel

Jeremy Hogue you always were a fine example of what made pier fishing so much fun


----------



## KnotForReel

a said:


> Its not a fishing pier!
> If it was.... then people under 5'10" tall would be able to fish there. If your under that height, you'll have to bring your own custom equipment to be able to fish. Navarre pier is also not a fishing pier, but at least they have handicapped sections for the vertically challenged.



That's right up there with "Does ontogeny really recapitulate phylogeny?"


----------



## High Road

The Road goes on Forever and the Party Never Ends.


----------



## flex

all I know is the fishing has been slow as shit all winter. 

i have gone out on the pier and there have been a handful of people fishing lately even on 'good weather days' for this time of year. that is a huge red flag that the fish just aren't biting right now. 

when does the fishing start picking up on the surf anyway? i'm not asking for much. a half dozen decent whiting would be fine by me.


----------



## Austin

flex said:


> all I know is the fishing has been slow as shit all winter.
> 
> i have gone out on the pier and there have been a handful of people fishing lately even on 'good weather days' for this time of year. that is a huge red flag that the fish just aren't biting right now.
> 
> when does the fishing start picking up on the surf anyway? i'm not asking for much. a half dozen decent whiting would be fine by me.


Watch for warmer weather and more importantly water temperature of 64+. Things will be picking up fast by the end of this month all through fall.


----------



## Bigballer23

Also I like the pier because in the summer months the bluegill tend to get very thick.


----------



## hsiF deR

The best part of the pier is that it is similar to reading the "People of WalMart" website, except its in real time with fishing stuff!


----------



## CLEVE3990

There is a saying "You can't fix stupid" Sure, you are going to run into some peir pest, but overall if you act respectful to other people, the will respond.But you are not going to change stupid people!!
Having fished on the Navarre piers and Pensacola piers for over 50 years, I have reached the point in my life now that I am not physically able to compete with many of the newcomers, so I just stay in the Pomp hole areas or bounce for Flounder and stay out of the mess. I will take my Ling rod out and have it available if one comes by OK, , but no chasing anymore. I have caught my share of Ling, kings,Tarpon ect over the years. I probably coached a lot of former "Pier Rats" about fishing and all have treated me well. When ******* and Holly Reed were still young and full of "Piss and vinegar". We would stand on the sand dunes at Navarre and catch Ling, while the were building the wooden pier at Navarre. When workers knocked off work, we were on the pier till dark. we sure had a great time togather. I will always have fond memories of years gone bye and the relationships . Remember, ATTITUDE is everything:whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master

CLEVE3990 said:


> There is a saying "You can't fix stupid" Sure, you are going to run into some peir pest, but overall if you act respectful to other people, the will respond.But you are not going to change stupid people!!
> Having fished on the Navarre piers and Pensacola piers for over 50 years, I have reached the point in my life now that I am not physically able to compete with many of the newcomers, so I just stay in the Pomp hole areas or bounce for Flounder and stay out of the mess. I will take my Ling rod out and have it available if one comes by OK, , but no chasing anymore. I have caught my share of Ling, kings,Tarpon ect over the years. I probably coached a lot of former "Pier Rats" about fishing and all have treated me well. When ******* and Holly Reed were still young and full of "Piss and vinegar". We would stand on the sand dunes at Navarre and catch Ling, while the were building the wooden pier at Navarre. When workers knocked off work, we were on the pier till dark. we sure had a great time togather. I will always have fond memories of years gone bye and the relationships . Remember, ATTITUDE is everything:whistling:


Great Post,

When I was a young teenager I would hich-hike to the Pensascola Pier every day during spring break. Too young to drive.

Joe would keep my rods and reels in the shack for me and I have never had to pay to fish. I would sweep the floors and clean the bathrooms at the Outrigger for a burger and coke.

Those were some fun times way back them. I never wore shoes..!!


----------



## Austin

These last two posts truly show what the pier and it's fisherman's attitude is all about!! Thanks guys.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Ocean Master said:


> Great Post,
> 
> When I was a young teenager I would hich-hike to the Pensascola Pier every day during spring break. Too young to drive.
> 
> Joe would keep my rods and reels in the shack for me and I have never had to pay to fish. I would sweep the floors and clean the bathrooms at the Outrigger for a burger and coke.
> 
> Those were some fun times way back them. I never wore shoes..!!


Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing this. Roughly what year? :thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



landlocked said:


> I am a regular on the pier and feel the need to chime in. There are some REALLY great people who are regulars on this pier. I have met and fish with most of them over the last five years. I used to be the guy who was a "googan" and had no idea what I was doing. I observed for a while and started asking questions and observing how it was done. After time, I was able to fish right along side of them and have caught many fish. I do have to say, however, that SOME of the younger "pier rats" feel they do own the pier and can bully even other regulars who they feel dont belong. I was out there recently sight fishing and casted on a fish. One of the younger rats threw over my line and had the nerve to say it was my fault our lines got crossed. Some of them do need a damn attitude adjustment and need to come to the realization that they DON'T OWN THE DAMN PIER and do not deserve special treatment. I have even seen these younguns cast thirty yards to the left or right, casting over SEVERAL people's lines and they feel it is ok for them to do. However, the second someone accidentally casts over their line, they get their panties in a bunch. This, I have a problem with. These younger ones need to learn to respect everyone on the pier and get over themselves. They may catch the most fish. They may catch the best fish. They may catch the biggest fish. But in my eyes, some of them feel that this should give them the right to treat others like crap. Some of you reading this post know who I'm talking about and maybe, just maybe, this will open your eyes and cause you you think about more than just a damn fish you're trying to catch. Maybe it will make you stop and think " maybe I should have respect for someone other than myself this time".
> Getting back to my original statement, there are A LOT of really great people on this pier who I look forward to fishing with every time I go out there. They have taught me a bunch. It is a shame that there are a few ( I can honestly say less than 5) that cast a negative impression on the rest of us regulars.
> Just my two cents.


Absolutely right!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

KnotforReel are you the lady that has like 30 706z saved up?


----------



## KnotForReel

Sorry but no Randall I'm not...might be Ms. Pat from Navarre?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

She does fish Navarre a lot, so probably. I have read that you have a husband named Darrell, is this Darrell Crush?


----------



## KnotForReel

Yes Darrell Crush is my husband...


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I see him maybe once or twice a week at my work. He comes and gets vinyl from my work place.


----------



## KnotForReel

Yep that'd be him...he's had his own vinyl siding business for over 60 years now and still gets up every morning and goes to work...I'll tell him you said hello...is your name Randall?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

For over 60 years, I could have swore that he was only 59 yrs old. Ha  and it's David.


----------



## KnotForReel

Try 77...and nice to meet you David


----------



## timeflies

Saw that this thread went 11 pages and came to see the knock-down-drag-out sure to ensue. I am impressed and disappointed all at the same time.


----------



## KingCrab

hsiF deR said:


> The best part of the pier is that it is similar to reading the "People of WalMart" website, except its in real time with fishing stuff!


Maybe u should try catching a fish with us instead of paddling around us. Then all else will be easy. Some how we have over 5000 views.


----------



## WettinTheWorm

It took me a long while to read all of the posts in this thread. I have to admit, with palpable trepidation...(wow, I sounds smart)

My friends and I are making quite the hike out there in a few weeks for a 48hr lady's fishing trip on the pier. We have been looking forward to this for many months and my heart honestly sank when I read the thread title.

We've been fishin' all over in Louisiana (we live in the New Orleans metro) and Mississippi and seem to make friends where ever we go. I hope this is still true of the PBP. It certainly seems it, anyways 

We're just a couple of part-time housewives and full-time fishing addicts lookin' to go wet a worm and have a blast. We'll be there March 21-22 and fully invite any and everyone to come by the cooler and be entertained. 

As for the neigh-sayers.....well, sometimes there just ain't no pride at low tide


----------



## Austin

WettinTheWorm said:


> It took me a long while to read all of the posts in this thread. I have to admit, with palpable trepidation...(wow, I sounds smart)
> 
> My friends and I are making quite the hike out there in a few weeks for a 48hr lady's fishing trip on the pier. We have been looking forward to this for many months and my heart honestly sank when I read the thread title.
> 
> We've been fishin' all over in Louisiana (we live in the New Orleans metro) and Mississippi and seem to make friends where ever we go. I hope this is still true of the PBP. It certainly seems it, anyways
> 
> We're just a couple of part-time housewives and full-time fishing addicts lookin' to go wet a worm and have a blast. We'll be there March 21-22 and fully invite any and everyone to come by the cooler and be entertained.
> 
> As for the neigh-sayers.....well, sometimes there just ain't no pride at low tide


I think you all will have a great time. If you have any questions about what tackle we use in such, take a look at my sticky and see if it answers any questions you may have! Too bad you aren't coming down a few days later, my vacation starts on the 23rd!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------



## hsiF deR

KingCrab said:


> Maybe u should try catching a fish with us instead of paddling around us. Then all else will be easy. Some how we have over 5000 views.


I have caught more than my fair share off the pier. 

As far as your views(not sure why you hold that in such high regard), pier threads are like car accidents. They are hard to look away.


----------



## flex

WettinTheWorm said:


> It took me a long while to read all of the posts in this thread. I have to admit, with palpable trepidation...(wow, I sounds smart)
> 
> My friends and I are making quite the hike out there in a few weeks for a 48hr lady's fishing trip on the pier. We have been looking forward to this for many months and my heart honestly sank when I read the thread title.
> 
> We've been fishin' all over in Louisiana (we live in the New Orleans metro) and Mississippi and seem to make friends where ever we go. I hope this is still true of the PBP. It certainly seems it, anyways
> 
> We're just a couple of part-time housewives and full-time fishing addicts lookin' to go wet a worm and have a blast. We'll be there March 21-22 and fully invite any and everyone to come by the cooler and be entertained.
> 
> As for the neigh-sayers.....well, sometimes there just ain't no pride at low tide


i doubt you will have a problem with anyone fishing there. by the time you get out here hopefully the fishing will be better.. its been horrible right now


----------



## panhandleslim

KingCrab said:


> Either pier is fine on weekdays. Both can be hectic on weekends. Panhandler, U should just not go. I will say this, Any of u Quote, "Cobia " Fishermen want to try & see & catch a fish before we do on the pier? Lets have a contest. Who can come out there that boat fishes all the time & show us something? Any takers? U cant ! Where do u think all the good ones came from? U cant drive to them on the pier, U get 1 chance usually. Make it a good 1.


Forgot, that in the 2 groups (us vs. them) scenario, it also has to include pier fishermen vs. boaters. Strange thing is that a lot of pier fishermen ARE boaters as well. Crabby, I appreciate your 'un-invite' but, regrettably, I'm going to have to politely refuse that invitation. Since you don't have a jot of authority in that area, I assume that everyone other than the six or seven buddies of yours are still welcome out there. Also, have to ignore your advice to 'sell all your fishing tackle, that is 'prolly' no good anyway'. Don't have any fishing tackle that I want to sell but I do have a couple of sleeveless tee shirts that I can part with and I will throw in a bottle of 'Kwell'.


----------



## KnotForReel

WettinTheWorm said:


> It took me a long while to read all of the posts in this thread. I have to admit, with palpable trepidation...(wow, I sounds smart)
> 
> My friends and I are making quite the hike out there in a few weeks for a 48hr lady's fishing trip on the pier. We have been looking forward to this for many months and my heart honestly sank when I read the thread title.
> 
> We've been fishin' all over in Louisiana (we live in the New Orleans metro) and Mississippi and seem to make friends where ever we go. I hope this is still true of the PBP. It certainly seems it, anyways
> 
> We're just a couple of part-time housewives and full-time fishing addicts lookin' to go wet a worm and have a blast. We'll be there March 21-22 and fully invite any and everyone to come by the cooler and be entertained.
> 
> As for the neigh-sayers.....well, sometimes there just ain't no pride at low tide






Well ladies I have good news and bad news....

The bad news is your trip coincides with the start of ling season on the pier and I just want to caution you that if you've never ling fished on a pier before or aren't used to what can be at times intensely competitive fishing, then you may be in for somewhat of a rude awakening.

The good news however is that I'll probably be there and as a local female fisherman you might say I have a connection or two with the "regulars" (I'm one myself  and therefore I'll see to it that the guys treat y'all with some good ole Southern hospitality.

Look forward to meeting y'all in a couple weeks 


Robin Crush


----------



## Ocean Master

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing this. Roughly what year? :thumbsup:


That would be the late 60's to 1972. My brother Danny Rawson was there also for many more years. He passed away 2 years ago. I went onto boats and he fished the piers.


----------



## caneslife5

Panhandleslim your a chicken s%@# . 
Grow some nads my man


----------



## CLEVE3990

Ocean Master said:


> That would be the late 60's to 1972. My brother Danny Rawson was there also for many more years. He passed away 2 years ago. I went onto boats and he fished the piers.


I fished many times with Danny. Great friend and angler!!I think I recall hearing he had moved on the the great fishing site.


----------



## KnotForReel

caneslife5 said:


> Panhandleslim your a chicken s%@# .
> Grow some nads my man




:thumbsup:


----------



## KnotForReel

Ocean Master said:


> That would be the late 60's to 1972. My brother Danny Rawson was there also for many more years. He passed away 2 years ago. I went onto boats and he fished the piers.




Hey OM (Keith)--

I just asked Darrell about your brother and he told me he fished with him back in the day and what a really class act he was. Sorry to hear he passed. And Darrell also told me that a guy that I thought very highly of who fished the pier years ago is Danny's son, Dan...is that right? When he fished the pier several years ago we called him Dan Delicious although I can't remember exactly how he got that nickname...anyhow next time you see him or talk to him tell him Robin Crush said hello for me


----------



## WettinTheWorm

I'm so grateful for all the nice posts!!! Mrs Robin we'd love to meet ya!! I don't know what exactly a ling is but it sounds like fun!


----------



## hsiF deR

WettinTheWorm said:


> I don't know what exactly a ling is but it sounds like fun!


In LA, y'all call'em lemon fish.


----------



## WettinTheWorm

Oh wow, hsif der, I totally understand now!! (Just to let you know how savvy we ladies are, the only answer I could get out of one of them was 'WTH is that? Like the Tokyo Rose of the fishin' pier?' Oh we are a HOOT.)


----------



## Ocean Master

Hey Robin,

I think I may know you too. Did you grow up here?

Danny does have a son, Danny Jr. but I don't know if he fished the pier. I think he is around 44 years old now.

My stepson Kevin Holladay fished with my brother and he said Danny could see fish way before anyone else. Of course he was always one the SE corner. That was his spot or at least he thought it was..!!


----------



## philhensley

Sorry you had a bad experience at PBP. I make it to PBP 2 or 3 times a year for 5 days at a time. I have found the locals to be very helpful and been able to take advantage of their local knowledge. They have been very helpful on hooking and fighting Kings.


----------



## KnotForReel

Ocean Master said:


> Hey Robin,
> 
> I think I may know you too. Did you grow up here?
> 
> Danny does have a son, Danny Jr. but I don't know if he fished the pier. I think he is around 44 years old now.
> 
> My stepson Kevin Holladay fished with my brother and he said Danny could see fish way before anyone else. Of course he was always one the SE corner. That was his spot or at least he thought it was..!!



No Keith I didn't grow up here...I actually came to Pensacola Beach on vacation in November of 2001 and after a few days of fishing the pier, met Darrell. Within a week or so of meeting him on the pier he came by my hotel room one day and asked me if I'd like to go to Fort Pickens with him and fish. Long story short, after staying at Pensacola Beach and fishing for roughly three weeks, Darrell and I became all but inseparable and after I had returned to VA for a couple of weeks, he proposed, I accepted and when I moved back down here we went and got married in The Keys...(best spur of the moment stunt I've ever pulled) 

The 44 year old Danny sounds like the Dan Delicious I met years ago (he worked as an auto mechanic at Pete Moore I believe) and the name Kevin Holladay is familiar to me too but I can't put a face with the name.

And I've stood next to guys that could see fish from unbelievable distances...I do okay with that but my real talent was and is having real soft hands and I could/can work a jig or bait so that its irresistible  

I know one year Darrell and I went fishing with Glen Conrad and Bill Menges on Glen's boat and Bill and I rode the tower all day while I spotted every fish (5) we saw that day. Poor Bill didn't have a chance against me in the tower...lol


R


----------



## KingCrab

Robin is as far as I know the Only female fisher on Pcola bch pier to catch a legal Ling with a ling lure, In a bunch of guys trying to catch the same fish. I watched as it ate her lure from down the rail say 50 ft. She went to jacking & I said oh yeah!!! We cleared the rail everyone cheering & did what ever it took to help her land it . Great job Robin. :thumbsup: I cant remember who gaffed the fish. Robin, Do u have a pic u can post? She caught another whopper maybe 125 lbs , it was a Darryl Crush fish. He's been smiling ever since. Wait, Who caught who?:shifty::whistling:


----------



## Austin

I thought Linda Cavitt has caught legal ling on the pier..


----------



## KingCrab

Dont know, Linda, Robin, Lindsey Stanley, All are Very capable of catching any thing they want Including Them Smelly old men Lying fish.:blink::001_huh: As the kids are growing up now. There will be many of them.


----------



## John B.

Holy crap I can't believe I missed this one! Y'all are all great people, even if you are white trash pier rats! I'll be out there on Monday I think... come say hey!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## KnotForReel

That was a heck of a day Kenny...Bill Menges happened to have his camcorder with him so he could film footage for The Catchin' Show (so he took video of me catching my fish for his show and invited me to be on it) and no sooner had the fish hit the deck then my uncle Adam came by in his boat The Bobcat and the guys waved him down and had him pull up next to the pier so he could see my fish. Glen Conrad made my ling jig especially for me (pink with feathered arms) and he called it Barbie's Ling Jig...hahaha...and Terry Strickland helped me when the anti-reverse went out on the reel I was using (one of Darrell's old Ru's)...it was the only time I've ever seen Darrell nervous...lol...he was a basket case because (he told me later) he wanted me to catch that fish more than anything in the whole wide world...and I can still remember when that fish, which was after several other jigs, saw my Barbie Ling Jig and I twitched it (fish was on the surface)...it was ON then, that fish made a beeline straight to Barbie and I thought Jimmy Strickland and Gary Wells were gonna cry...hahahaha...Shane Lucas actually gaffed that fish...what a memory!


----------



## KnotForReel

KingCrab said:


> Dont know, Linda, Robin, Lindsey Stanley, All are Very capable of catching any thing they want Including Them Smelly old men Lying fish.:blink::001_huh: As the kids are growing up now. There will be many of them.



Lindsey's moved to New Orleans, Linda's in Panama City and I'm getting too old to mother any more pier rats...lol

But now it's getting time for those pier rats that I helped raise (Krab, Jeremy, Justin, Chickenbone and the rest of the crew) to start bringing their yougins out there and so it begins anew


----------



## John B.

KnotForReel said:


> But now it's getting time for those pier rats that I helped raise (Krab, Jeremy, Justin, Chickenbone and the rest of the crew) to start bringing their yougins out there and so it begins anew


We don't have any kids! That I know of anyway... Jeremy will probably be first... his fiance has him all knotted up... krab ain't far behind! Ha!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## KingCrab

Aint it funny to see the young guns with a new problem,,, Called girls. :whistling: They can & will put a kink in your plans.


----------



## BuckWildInshore

John B. said:


> We don't have any kids! That I know of anyway... Jeremy will probably be first... his fiance has him all knotted up... krab ain't far behind! Ha!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Must feel weird that im sooo "knotted up," yet still catch more fish than you!!! Haha:thumbup:


----------



## KingCrab

Whoops,,, Calling you out JB.


----------



## John B.

BuckWildInshore said:


> Must feel weird that im sooo "knotted up," yet still catch more fish than you!!! Haha:thumbup:


Never said you didn't!!! I get to go hunting whenever I want though! Lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## BuckWildInshore

I shot more deer too!! Lol :thumbsup: Now... Back to Cobia talk!


----------

